# Sanremo Espresso Machine



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are pleased to announce our association with Sanremo UK to bring Sanremo machines to Central London and Essex.

Models we will be representing are:

Sanremo Zoe

Sanremo Verona

Sanremo Opera

Sanremo Roma

Sanremo Torino

As per usual we will be happy to provide leasing/ renting on these models.

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk


----------

